
US Air Force Flew Half a Million Coronavirus Test Swabs from Italy to Tennessee - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.defenseone.com/threats/2020/03/us-air-force-flew-half-million-coronavirus-test-kits-italy-tennessee/163879/?oref=DefenseOneTCO
======
djsumdog
I wish there were more details... These swabs will be distributed to x number
of states. Tells us who is handing distributing. How many labs around the us
get kits? Does every hospital have a workflow to send to the right labs in
this current emergency?

